# Carolina Clock ‘Stravaganza 2018



## ducttapecuber (Oct 7, 2018)

https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/competitions/CarolinaClockStravaganza2018

A comp for crazy clock and bigBLD people. 
Where: Monroe, North Carolina
When: November 17th, 2018
Events
3 rounds of Clock- with Finals being Head-to-Head
3BLD, 4BLD, & 5BLD
Square-1 (1 round)
3x3 (2 rounds)
4x4 (1 round)
Pyraminx (2 rounds)

Any questions use the contact info on the site. Or PM on here.


----------



## TipsterTrickster (Oct 7, 2018)

Yay hype!!! I love clock and really need a 5bld definitely coming!!!!


----------



## Hazel (Oct 7, 2018)

I plan on going! I've never competed in clock before, so this will be fun  based on the results of last year's CCS I can easily make it to finals!


----------



## willtri4 (Oct 19, 2018)

This'll be my first comp in over a year. I'm excited, hopefully I can get back close-ish to where I was in sq1 and bld


----------



## willtri4 (Nov 20, 2018)

My comp video is premiering tonight at 9!


----------

